# Why Would My 7/8 Years Old Spotted Python Die



## Nic (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Need some help
I have 2 spotted pythons
One male one female 
7/8 years old
Live in a glass enclosure 
Plenty of water
Heat 
Cooler area
Rocks 
Hides 
They feed every 2/3 weeks 
On frozen mice 
They shed regular 
The female approx 2weeks ago 
The male approx 1week ago 
She has had one lot of eggs but they didnt make it 
A few times ive had to seperate them 
As i have found them fighting 
She has had him in the death roll 
Ive had to put them under the cold water tap to seperate 
Lastnight i seen her all stretched out and this morning i found her upside down and dead 
I called the vet to ask them the reasons to no avail 
Maybe egg bound or afixiation
Any ideas please


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 23, 2017)

It's possible, even probable that the snake was killed by its cagemate. Numerous threads on APS ask whether it's appropriate to keep snakes together for long periods, and the answer should always be NO. Keepers can get away for it for just so long, and it's fine if you're around when they fight, but that's not always possible, then bingo... it's all over. Antaresias are predominantly reptile feeders, and sometimes the temptation to try and eat their cagemate is strong, especially if they are of differing size. It's always a risk...

Jamie


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> It's possible, even probable that the snake was killed by its cagemate. Numerous threads on APS ask whether it's appropriate to keep snakes together for long periods, and the answer should always be NO. Keepers can get away for it for just so long, and it's fine if you're around when they fight, but that's not always possible, then bingo... it's all over. Antaresias are predominantly reptile feeders, and sometimes the temptation to try and eat their cagemate is strong, especially if they are of differing size. It's always a risk...
> 
> Jamie


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanx Jamie
They have been together from very early on 
Probs 7 years 
So was a shock 
But yes i do believe he killed her 
Even though she was bigger than him 
Usually she was the agressor
But not this time 
Thankyou for your good advise 
I will never house 2 snakes together again 
I still have my male cape york 
And male spotted


----------



## reen08 (Feb 9, 2017)

Very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## mrkos (Feb 11, 2017)

I used to keep stimmies together and learnt the hard way around this time of year they seem to be extremely food orientated and will strike and wrap anything in front of them whether it be food or another cage mate sorry for your loss


----------



## Nic (Feb 12, 2017)

mrkos said:


> I used to keep stimmies together and learnt the hard way around this time of year they seem to be extremely food orientated and will strike and wrap anything in front of them whether it be food or another cage mate sorry for your loss


----------



## Nic (Feb 12, 2017)

Thankyou for your reply
I know its too late now 
But i will never ever house 2 snakes again 
Learnt the hard way 
Ive notice too the 2 i still have 
In seperate tanks lately have been snapping at the carpet flooring and the glass enclosures 
Ive never seen this before


----------



## NicG (Feb 13, 2017)

Nic said:


> Thankyou for your reply
> I know its too late now
> But i will never ever house 2 snakes again
> Learnt the hard way
> ...



When you say snapping at the carpet flooring, is it possible that they're actually 'attacking' shadows that you're making? A snake's vision is attracted to movement, especially contrasting light and dark.


----------



## reen08 (Feb 27, 2017)

Are the 2 that you still have fairly new? I ask this, as for the first couple of weeks that I changed 1 of my pythons to a different enclosure she would constantly strike at the glass or when I was near it. It could be from movement or settling in to a new enclosure. Also, I wouldn't recommend carpet flooring. That isn't a normal type of substrate for a snake. I would replace it with the recycled newspaper pellets that you buy from your supermarket. I know it doesn't look very nice but it is safer for the snake. If it does happen to eat a couple while it is eating it will pass naturally without any problems. You could be looking at an expensive vet bill if your snake eats carpet and it gets caught in the digestive tract and your snake could also pass away from that.

I've changed the glass on my enclosure to tinted. That way I can see in the enclosure perfectly yet the snake can't see me as it has the dark tint on that side.

Keep us updated as to what is happening with your 2.


----------

